# Teeth cleaning for 4.5 lb rescue chi



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

I’m so torn as what to do about having my chi tooth cleaning because it’s so dangerous for him to be sedated, he will not let anyone into his mouth to do this,also have heard many stories about doing it at the Mobil that does it with no sedation also so very expensive..advise please..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Why do you say "its so dangerous for him to be sedated?" I have had my 4 pound chihuahua's teeth cleaned and she has a collapsed trachea and a severe overbite. She came through just fine. The cleaning cannot be done accurately with no sedation, and it would be extremely uncomfortable for him. There are 'doggy dentists' if you live near a multi specialty clinic. My chi was found to have impacted 'fangs' on the bottom when we had x-rays taken. Nothing to do---one fang is almost against the jaw bone, having gone down, instead of going up! Vet never seen that before in an x-ray!


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for your reply I’m going to see how expensive this is, we’re seniors and I know it’s very expensive but has to be done...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel your pain. I, too, am a senior, and have limited funds. My vet, whom I've known for years, lets me pay installments. I put some down and pay off the rest. Would your vet let you do this? I must say I have known this vet for 17 years, so we trust each other! Maybe put down so much for several months before the actual dental, and then you would not need that much at the actual dental?


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

I just adopted an 8 year old Chihuahua. 
For reference, he had sixteen teeth extracted right after I adopted him. It cost $850, and it was worth every penny. His quality of life has seriously improved. He’s eating everything I give him. He’s now chewing on hooves and even eating raw chicken wings. 
My vet let me put down a down payment and pay 25% each month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't give my dogs hooves. Our sheltie busted a tooth chewing on one. Too hard. I think chicken bones (raw) are fine.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies to my questions I am going to figure a way to get this done as I think it’s really important for his health...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Today I made a appointment to get my chi Jax to have his teeth cleaned and I’m very nervous about the whole thing he also has to have his rabies shot which I also was so nervous to have done after reading so many negatives, it’s so hard for me to take my precious 4.5 lb rescue in fear of what could happen and just knowing how very hyper he is and so scared he is, I’m finding the whole procedure causes me much apprehension as he’s so small and the thoughts of anything happening to him would be devastating for me as I’m 76...I know the right thing for him is to have all this done so hope alls ok...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please don't have the rabies done along with the dental. Have them done separately. If they won't do the dental without the rabies, postpone the dental for a week and give the rabies shot first. Probably nothing would happen, but for a tiny dog, I'd do them separately. The other thing you could do is to give the rabies after the dental, when he has woken up. Not while he is under the anesthesia though.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

The way this vet does the dental I bring Jax in the day before the cleaning where he gets exam and rabie booster then next day he goes back and has procedure done are you saying wait a week before cleaning after rabie shot? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That would be ideal, just in case he gets a reaction, he'd hopefully be OK in time for the dental. If the vet doesn't want to do it that way, it would be OK. I just think that giving a little dog a vaccination just before general anesthetic is a little much. JMO!


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

rosevillegirl said:


> The way this vet does the dental I bring Jax in the day before the cleaning where he gets exam and rabie booster then next day he goes back and has procedure done are you saying wait a week before cleaning after rabie shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Ok I have finally decided my Jax has to have his teeth cleaned and rabies, which will be given a week before having his cleaning.. I have a really deep fear that something might happen during all this procedure, he is the light of my life and worrying is my nature unfortunately..for his good it really has to be done...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good for you! I know how easy it is for owners to worry themselves sick over anesthesia. However, saying that, anesthesia is so much better now a days than it was 10 years ago----. Gas inhalant anesthesia is easily reversed. Ask them to have IV access during the actual procedure. They can put in the IV after the induction of the gas. That way IF something goes wrong, they will already have access to a vein. I think everything will go smoothly. When is the date?


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Good for you! I know how easy it is for owners to worry themselves sick over anesthesia. However, saying that, anesthesia is so much better now a days than it was 10 years ago----. Gas inhalant anesthesia is easily reversed. Ask them to have IV access during the actual procedure. They can put in the IV after the induction of the gas. That way IF something goes wrong, they will already have access to a vein. I think everything will go smoothly. When is the date?




Tomorrow morning exam and lab work and shot, from there I can schedule..
So nervous but it must be done..
Will let you know how we come out...


Ok today we went to the pre-op visit for his rabies booster and blood work and exam went really well they take blood from his vugular vein and all went well after his blood work comes back he will go for the cleaning on Valentine’s Day, I feel much more confident now and the price was great because a grand opening of a new vet in our community...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good! He may feel 'not him self' tomorrow from the shot, and then again he may show no signs at all from it! I'm so glad of the 'grand opening' price!


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Amazing no after effects at all so far, think my little guy is much tougher than I thought...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Great!! Many chihuahuas are related to lions, I think sometimes!!! They fool us all the time. Then of course there are chi's that react like real babies. I had a little chi girl that cried like a baby when given shots! I lived in an apartment, and everyone heard her when she had her first BM after being spayed!!!


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Great!! Many chihuahuas are related to lions, I think sometimes!!! They fool us all the time. Then of course there are chi's that react like real babies. I had a little chi girl that cried like a baby when given shots! I lived in an apartment, and everyone heard her when she had her first BM after being spayed!!!




Blood work came back normal so ready for cleaning next Wednesday...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good. Now to keep you from worrying yourself sick for the next 6 days!!!


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Today my Jax is going for his cleaning, nervous, be so glad when he's home and it's over..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Let us know how it goes. I'm sure Jax will be anxious to be home! He may be given antibiotics---some vets do, and others do not. He may be unlike himself for several hours. Some dogs 'talk'/sing' while dealing with anesthesia, others just sleep it off. I'm sure your vet will give you directions as for giving water and food. Just take it easy and tomorrow Jax will be just fine.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I hope all goes well. Keep us updated.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Let us know how it goes. I'm sure Jax will be anxious to be home! He may be given antibiotics---some vets do, and others do not. He may be unlike himself for several hours. Some dogs 'talk'/sing' while dealing with anesthesia, others just sleep it off. I'm sure your vet will give you directions as for giving water and food. Just take it easy and tomorrow Jax will be just fine.




So,happy so say my Jax came through his cleaning with no teeth needing to be pulled.. he did have a few hours of after effects of the anesthesia, the best part total cost 250.00..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

rosevillegirl said:


> So,happy so say my Jax came through his cleaning with no teeth needing to be pulled.. he did have a few hours of after effects of the anesthesia, the best part total cost 250.00..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




AWESOME NEWS!!!! Hugs to Jax and his humans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yay I'm so glad everything went well!
How old is Jax? 
$250 is not too bad. I'm sure your happy


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Piper cannot tolerate anesthesia. She's well under 3 lb. The cost to have her done by a specialty dentist with a cardiologist standing by was over $3K. We moved and my new (country) vet understands and gave her antibiotics for her teeth and it did her a lot of good. We LOVE our chis, but that was just too much money. Our other 2, at 4 lb. and 5 1/2 have no trouble with anesthesia. I give their weights because it could be the small size that has some bearing. Mickey just had his done (by the country vet) and no issues at all. Surprised me how alert he was right after, too. I was worried about stress, too, so they let me stay with him in the waiting room and then took him right into surgery instead of putting him in a cage with other dogs so close by. I took a packed lunch and a really good book and waited there so he wouldn't have any unnecessary stress. It took some convincing, but once the vet's office understood that I really would wait patiently for several hours they were ok with it. Also, less stress for me. Hope this helps and best wishes.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is great news. So glad it went well and now its over! That is a great price too.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

zellko said:


> Piper cannot tolerate anesthesia. She's well under 3 lb. The cost to have her done by a specialty dentist with a cardiologist standing by was over $3K. We moved and my new (country) vet understands and gave her antibiotics for her teeth and it did her a lot of good. We LOVE our chis, but that was just too much money. Our other 2, at 4 lb. and 5 1/2 have no trouble with anesthesia. I give their weights because it could be the small size that has some bearing. Mickey just had his done (by the country vet) and no issues at all. Surprised me how alert he was right after, too. I was worried about stress, too, so they let me stay with him in the waiting room and then took him right into surgery instead of putting him in a cage with other dogs so close by. I took a packed lunch and a really good book and waited there so he wouldn't have any unnecessary stress. It took some convincing, but once the vet's office understood that I really would wait patiently for several hours they were ok with it. Also, less stress for me. Hope this helps and best wishes.


I've heard of vets of giving pets antibiotics if they couldn't afford it or if the surgery was too risky. I'm glad that worked. 
How old is piper?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Glad that's over and Jax is well. Nice price, too. 
Piper is believed to be about 4 years old.


----------

